# Size 13 4E shoe flat pedal shoes. ?????????



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a suggestions for a extra wide (4E) flat MTB shoe for platform pedals with pins. I have seached and cannot seem to find any company that makes a wide MTB shoe. Thanks


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not sure if they are an option but I'm an 11 4E and I just gave up and went back to flat bottomed skate shoes.


----------



## BraaapTastic (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm a 12 4E and after nothing was fitting, tried the FiveTen Freerider's in size 13 - and they've been great! Not too long, and the width works.


----------



## McSlow (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a fairly wide foot in 13us. 
Another thing to look for in a shoe is the last on a it. that's what the shoe is built on and around. You generally get a curved, semi-curved and straight last. Draw a line through the centre of the sole at the heel. See how it runs through the forefoot. If the forefoot is fairly off centre, it is a curved, semi off centre is semi-curved and reasonably straight through is a straight lasted shoe. This can make a difference in how wide a shoe "feels" Also if the toebox section is big, it'll feel wider then a shoe built on the same last with a smaller toebox section.
Funnily enough I usually wear old offroad running shoes to ride. Not the best on flats, but the best for climbing up some of the steep terrain I can't ride up. Other then that I sometimes used to wear my DC skate shoes before they died. 
I can't really offer advice on MTB specific footwear for flats as I have never bothered with them.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

After a lot of research I ended up ordering a pair or Merrell Phoenix trek hiking shoes. Very open block tread that should hook up ok with my DMR Vault pins. I guess anything is better than my new balance running shoes have have been using. Thanks everyone for the input. I will update how the Merrells worked out next week.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Old thread revival i know. 

I'm also having a hard time finding a pair of shoes to fit my 11.5us 2e width foot. I tried on some 510's today at the local mec, but they seem to fit very narrow and the toe box is too small. 

Any other updates in the mtb shoe market for flat pedal options? Growing very tired of using my old runners and getting my foot bumped off the pegs or out of position on rough terrain. 


Regards

Steve


----------



## BlokHed (Aug 3, 2014)

I usually have the same problem with shoes. Ive tried tons on, but only one has fit me so far. It was a Bontrager. I have a buddy that has a bike shop, unfortunately he doesn't sell trek, and cannot get bontragers. I will say this, his Giro Rep was in his store the other day showing us all their new stuff and they have some shoes that come in HV(high volume) style. He said that they are a wider shoe. Also he said that Giro has a 60 day fit guarantee. I ordered me some Terraduro HV in my size. They are clip less, but Giro does make shoes for flats. Hopefully these will fit me! Hope this helps!


----------



## ryando (Jul 11, 2006)

My shoe size is 14 4E. I can still find the older model of Fiveten Impacts in size 14 and the width is fine, especially after they break in.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh, thanks for the tip. I'll see if i can find a set of those locally. The others i tried on were to narrow from five ten, however i have heard from others the impacts are fairly wide compared to their other models. 

Thanks


Regards

Steve


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

I couldn't find 510s that fit 13 EE. I went with DC skate shoes.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

I ended up picking up a pair of Teva links on amazon for $30.00. Figured cheap enough to give them a shot. And I must say they fit pretty good. Little snug at first but after 2 ride and 40+ miles they feel much better then expected.


----------



## Bttocs (Jun 21, 2014)

I ride flats and haven't invested in 5/10's yet. Maybe a upcoming Christmas present. What I am using which is working reasonably well is an old pair of rebok tennis shoes. They were a little narrow for me (I don't have wide feet) and never used them. The sole is pretty smooth and it is relatively stiff. They are probably not as good as even a skate shoe, but they are a huge improvement over a running sneaker, which I have also used. So my advice is find a New Balance store because they have different width sneakers and find an "old" style tennis shoe with stiff rubber sole and small tread pattern. They will be cheap and you can mow the lawn in them when not riding.  or go to the "courts" for a few volley's.

FWIF here is what I am using: http://shop.reebok.com/us/product/m...5&breadcrumb=1z13070Z1z11zrfZdyZsvZu2Z1z13y9i


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Tried the new balance and they didn't stick to the pedals for me. Mind you they were my old running shoes. Plus i found them too soft and my feet would get sore on the long descents we have around here. Fighting plantar fascitiis so they were a no go. . 

Regardless I found a pair of impacts in Size 12 one size larger then i need and they are a lot wider then the other 510's i have tried on. I was amazed at how tacky they are, they have greatly improved my handling of the bike and help keep my feet planted during air time. 

My shins are thanking me already and i have only worn them 3 times, no foot slip on landings and dragging my shin on the pedals. Now if I can jut get ride of the 20cms of snow that has accumulated here over the past few days i can get out and do some more riding 

Steve


Regards

Steve


----------

